# Any reviews on NRS quiver?



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Dont bother with them. There are tons of other Sups, with much better design and rigidity.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

skideeppow said:


> Dont bother with them. There are tons of other Sups, with much better design and rigidity.



I disagree what is your problem with nrs, can't you get a deal? They have new options coming out all the time! Seems funny you can't even come up with a name for another option!?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

It looks like many of the current designs. My first option was the starboard Stream


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

*New 17's are nice.*



gh said:


> Anybody out there have an opinion on this inflatable?


I paddled the Whip prototype. It was a definite step up from their 2016 boards.

Pro's:
- 3 year warranty - NRS customer service is 100 times better than most brands. Call the 800 number with an issue (odds are you will not have one) and they will take care of you on the spot...that is not the case with most SUP brands.

-2017 boards are much stiffer. I believe that they are a similar drop stitch pattern to Hala and Starboard...

-more progressive shapes. The Whip that I paddled was like 7'6" or 7'8"..it had lots of kick rocker in the nose and tail. Nice and wide under foot and super stiff. Was fun surfing at the BV River Park and MED flows...

-Price - they are all a few hundred less than the top brands...

Con's
-Twin NRS fins on most of the boards...no option for a center fin and not FCS like Hala and Starboard.

I think that pound for pound they are a great value backed by the best customer service in the industry. If you are looking for a board to paddle down the hardest whitewater you can handle, it may not be your brand. But for the non 1%er they seem to be nice boards - great for bringing along on raft trips, days on Class II and even III, etc...


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

I have the Czar 6 the distant cousin and I am thinking I would love to upgrade to this board. The Czar is 9.6x36x6. 

I like the extra length in the quiver at 10.4 it should be a faster board then my Czar on the flats. Also I like width on the river but I think I can give up an inch. I think it would be an easier Paddle reach side to side and giving just a hair of width I think I can get use to and would probably be better long term. Also with the extra length wouldn't need the extra inch in thickness. Would get the edges more in the water and maybe help on windy days??

The tip I like better wider and more rocker. The pointy tip of the Czar is suppose to get pushed by waves left and right more. More rocker to keep the tip from diving when surfing. 

Fins are the same type as mine. they are durable or the 2" ones are. I have smacked them good many times without a break. I broke a couple of the mediums but I hit rocks going fast so was expected. They did away with the middle fin box no idea why?

Not real thrilled about black on hot sunny days and 20 psi shoved in there. 

My older boards go to 15 psi and don't have axis tech stiffener the new boards have along with 20 psi. My board is rock hard at 15psi I just can't imagine this board. 5 more psi pumping though lol. 

Attachment points up front I am guessing fit the NRS sea kayak bags. I use the Taj Mahal bag but had to add the top drings. Looks like this board comes ready. 

They also added some grab handles that look like they would be handy to get back on your board or strap it down for the river shuttle. 

Wish I could check it out let me know if you get it and what you think lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

